# CH-47 Damage 2009



## Draft Dodger (17 Jun 2014)

Hi,

I was with 3 Scots (Black Watch), Royal Regiment of Scotland in 2009 doing heli ops out of Kandahar and Bastion and on one job into Sangin we took quite a bit of incoming from dushkas which damaged the RCAF chinook we were in. There was a hard landing but it managed to get back into the air after 5-10 minutes, which was pretty nerve wracking, and later we were told by some Canadian ground crew guys at the air head that it'd taken about 30-40 rounds and was pretty badly damaged, the chinook behind us was also quite a few rounds. I think this was at the end of May.

I was just wondering if anyone knew of the incident i'm talking about, what the actual damage was (I'm aware that it proably got worse with each re-telling) and if there were any pictures of the damage kicking about.


----------



## Loachman (18 Jun 2014)

Thanks for a source of morning entertainment. One of the guys around the corner from my office was involved in a mission at about that time in that area, as Number 6 of six "with a bunch of Brits" in the back. He said that they "got lit up like Star Wars". The entire formation scattered and much confusion followed. His machine was not hit, but he thinks that the one ahead was. He does not remember anybody going to ground, though.

PM me with your e-mail and I'll see if he feels like corresponding about it.

That would have been a CEFCOM (Canadian Expeditionary Force Command) Chinook. There was no "RCAF" then. The current "RCAF" is not a Service like the RAF, it is the former Air Command recently re-named.


----------



## Draft Dodger (24 Jun 2014)

would they have een using the roundel with the maple leaf in the middle in 2009?


----------



## Loachman (24 Jun 2014)

Most likely.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (24 Jun 2014)

Is this the same airframe languishing on the pad by 427?


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jun 2014)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Is this the same airframe languishing on the pad by 427?



Ttg, that was a roll-over in brownout.  CH147205 - "Two for Hooking"


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jun 2014)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Ttg, that was a roll-over in brownout.  CH147205 - "Two for Hooking"



Loved that nose art. Is it still painted on there?


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Jun 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Loved that nose art. Is it still painted on there?



It is.  

Rumour was that the airframe may be moved elsewhere, but that the nose art would be saved for a display somewhere.


----------

